# Синдром беспокойных ног



## Натэлла 33 (28 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 44 года, вес 63 кг., рост 1.70 см.
Скажите, пожалуйста, может этот "синдром" быть из-за проблем с позвоночником?
У меня часто бывают неприятные ощущения в ногах, вынуждающие ими постоянно двигать.
Не знаю, как правильно описать, присутствует ощущение ползание мурашек, дрожь, покалывание, жжение. Это все обычно в состоянии покоя, когда ложусь спать.
У меня остеохондроз, грыжа, 15 лет назад была операция по удалению грыжи.
Моя тема есть где-то на форуме. Вот нашла: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/3184/
Там совсем другие вопросы.
Как узнать отчего проблемы с ногами?
Читала, что проблема может быть и из-за нехватки каких-то веществ в организме.
Подскажите, что делать?
Буду признательна.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июл 2011)

Для начала нужен осмотр невропатолога.


----------



## Натэлла 33 (30 Июл 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Для начала нужен осмотр невропатолога.


Спасибо.
Только сомневаюсь, что он что-то увидит. Такое и раньше было, просто намного реже.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Июл 2011)

Тогда обратитесь за очной консультацией к кому-либо из московских врачей., консультирующих на форуме.


----------



## Gerda (31 Авг 2011)

у меня тоже самое,только еще и рука как будто немеет.а под чашечкой коленной ощущений не бывает?


----------

